# Questions about my bunny and weed?



## SixxAM

Hello guys!
Before you go on a rant about how marijuana is bad for you, I'm going say this nicely, please, I am not asking about wether or not t is good or not for me, what ever you say, will not change my mind, an wether you think it's bad for me or not will not stop me from smoking. This is purely for my bunny, and wether or not this is good for her.

I have owned a bunny now for about 6 months... Today, Echo (the bunny) and I were in my back yard, and I was smoking around her. She hopped up onto my knee's and stuck her face in my smoke...

She seemed to enjoy it, so I continued with her.
I let her leave and come as she wanted to, but she seemed really chill afterwards, and spent an hour just demanding pets in my lap.
This was weird, as she usually doesn't like to sit still for more than a minute or two, and especially not in my lap.

A friend of mine said that it was really bad for her, as it is for any other animal, but I know a bird who loves to get high, and even will take your joint and fly away with it.

Should I continue to smoke with Echo? Or should I leave her inside next time?

If you believe this is bad, because I know many of you may be against this, please state why.
Saying its bad for everyone is not a reason.

Tl;Dr: Should I smoke with my bunny around?


----------



## whitelop

I know it doesn't hurt dogs, but never feed it to your betta fish. hahaha. 
I don't really know about buns, but don't expect to get open minded answers.


----------



## SixxAM

I've tried a few other sites... 
Many mixed awnseres... Kind of the reason why I added the whole 'you can't make me stop, thing...'

I'm here for my bunny, not to be told what to do :3 

I've heard it cured cancers in rats, and she seemed to enjoy it...


whitelop wrote:


> I know it doesn't hurt dogs, but never feed it to your betta fish. hahaha.
> I don't really know about buns, but don't expect to get open minded answers.


You have quite the cute bunny!!!


----------



## JBun

Ok, well you are obviously opening yourself to it asking that kind of thing. So here goes - there are all sorts of things that we, as humans, subject ourselves to willingly, that are in no way good for us. We all have our excuses, including me, but it's a whole different thing for us as adults to make a choice on something that may be bad for us, as opposed to subjecting an innocent child or animal to our choices. Any ingestion or inhalation of any kind of chemical can have unforseen consequences. Rabbits are especially sensitive to things, and can be affected far more dramatically by somenhing, then we can as people. Not only will the rabbit be affected by the drug itself, but also the carcinogens and byproducts of the smoke. And like I said, rabbits are much more sensitive to things then we are. You obviously care about your rabbit and its well being or you wouldn't even be asking this question. Do what's best for your rabbit. I'm pretty sure you already know what that is.


----------



## cassnessxox

I have no idea if the information I have heard is correct, but maybe it is something to research or look in to.

I have heard that small animals can't get it out of their system. Specifically, someone told me that their exboyfriend got his guinea pig stoned and it basically stayed stoned forever. I would assume that rabbits, though a bit bigger might have the same problem. They may slow down and become lazy and clumsy. 

Weed is supposed to eventually make you kind of dumb right? I would think that it would effect small animals more so they would lose brain cells quicker than us.


----------



## missyscove

whitelops, I don't know who told you marijuana was okay for dogs, but marijuana toxicity is a serious problem in dogs. 
The problems mostly arise with ingestion (and are only worsened when clients aren't willing to admit what their pet may have had access to, or when they come in high themselves) but I wouldn't consider inhalation safe either. 

Here's some information on the effects of marijuana toxicity in (mostly canine) pets. This article is intended for veterinary professionals, but I think it may answer some of your questions as well. 
http://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/vet-dept/small-animal-dept/treating-marijuana-toxicity.aspx

Personally, I'd advise against smoking anything around your pets. I would be especially concerned about the bird as avian species have such sensitive respiratory systems.


----------



## agnesthelion

Well, I don't judge people if they smoke weed. It's not MY thing, I've only tried it one time in my entire life and it was years ago in Jamaica of all places, haha, but anyway, I don't think it's bad for humans at all. It's a plant. In fact, has anyone person ever died from weed? Heck, it's safer than alcohol or tobacco!!

But anyway, that being said, humans can choose to do it whereas rabbits can't. So I would avoid Echo getting right in your smoke. I don't think her being outside with you is a big deal, but blowing smoke right at her probably isn't good? But that's just a guess. I have no idea........

As far as marijuana being okay for dogs I think it is unless it's eaten, but smoke is okay.

Here is this article. PETA even says it's okay 

http://gothamist.com/2011/11/10/its_totally_cool_for_your_dog_to_sm.php


----------



## Imbrium

honestly, I'd avoid it around the bunny for the simple fact that you can't be sure it won't have negative effects on her. I think smoking outside with her nearby would be ok in general, but I wouldn't let her actually get up in your lap and inhale the smoke.

hallucinogenic drugs can seriously mess with animals' heads, especially young ones. I had some friends in college who told me about a cat one of their friends had at some point... a tiny little white kitten named Tank. one day, they were smoking pot, making shroom tea, etc. when they suddenly got tipped off that the cops were on their way. in their frantic attempts to hide all the evidence, someone grabbed the coffee maker they'd been using to make the tea and the basket slid out onto the floor... little Tank came along and ate a bunch of shroom dregs and was tripping balls for quite a while. apparently, he was never the same... would have random freak-outs and such that seemed to be related to the shroom incident even as an adult.

I guess the main reason I'm opposed to it is that you, as a human, have the capacity to understand what drugs are and what effect they have on you and are able to make an informed decision to use them... animals, on the other hand, have no way of understanding what's going on when they get high.


----------



## whitelop

Weed isn't a hallucinogenic drug. 
Now, I would never feed magic mushrooms to any animal, there is a huge difference between weed and mushrooms. 

And Christina, I wasn't talking about feeding your dog weed. That would be a waste of weed. I was talking about smoking around your dog. I could imagine that sometimes dogs get a hold of someones stash and eat it and the person freaks out. But think about how many people smoke pot, A LOT and how many people have dogs, A LOT. So how many of those dogs get contact highs from just being in the house with their pot smoking owner? How many dogs live to be in their teens? Something tells me that smoking pot around your animals isn't as bad as everyone thinks. 
Jeez, how many times do you hear of people over dosing on pot? Uhh...Never. Its the lesser of all the evils. I think a lot of people are just anti-pot. 

I think as long as you're outside with your rabbit and you don't blow the smoke directly into her face. That would maybe be okay.  But who knows whats going on when they get high. 
Have they not tested the effects of pot on those poor little lab rabbits? How do we not REALLY know what goes on when they're exposed to it.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Marijuana in rabbits can cause issues with the central nervous system and incoordination. With that said, rabbits easily break bones. So if a rabbit is uncoordinated for a period of time, it could cause broken bones. Also, it can cause diarrhea, seizures and sometimes coma. So I would say you probably shouldnt be blowing smoke in your rabbits face.


----------



## Imbrium

*whitelop wrote: *


> Weed isn't a hallucinogenic drug.


technically it is, just a very mild one... a far cry from shrooms or acid or something.

personally, I have no issues at all with people smoking pot... and it's certainly a hell of a lot safer than other drugs (including many legal ones)... I just don't think it's a particularly good idea to get a clueless animal high.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Don't think "smoke" can be a good thing for any animal--there is a lot more in the "smoke" besides THC, so with the smaller body mass the exposure is much greater to wonderful things like tar. My parents used to smoke like chimneys and I have asthma and COPD now. My father died of heart failure and my mother died of throat cancer a couple of decades less than their parents lived. I've always felt that everyone has the right to do whatever they want as long as it caused no harm to others.


----------



## Pipp

Smoke of any kind is harmful and stressful to animals, period. The rabbit most certainly did not 'enjoy it,' she was drugged.

Rabbits may be confused and quiet under the influence, but they instinctively survive by having sharp senses, it's very uncomfortable by nature to have those senses dulled. 

sas :grumpy:


----------



## FallenRabbit

I would not smoke around the rabbit anymore. It isn't good for a child, dog, or any pet to be around smoke. So it can't be good for a rabbit to be around this type of smoke.


----------



## tamsin

Rabbit's have a faster metabolism and much smaller body volume so what is a 'safe' amount for a person could have much more serious effects on a rabbit. 

Think about medication, you give much less of the same drug to a baby than an adult, otherwise they OD. Your weight compared to hers - say 60kg for a human and 1kg for a rabbit - that's 60x difference!

I would smoke outside and not whilst she is there.


----------



## Anaira

Second hand smoke is bad, regardless of whether or not marijuana is ok for them. I wouldn't smoke around any animal, regardless of what it was.

It does have medical benefits, but that's when administered correctly, at the correct dosage.


----------



## victoriamarina

I wouldn't do it simply for the fact the rabbit has no choice or control of it, better to be safe rather then sorry and that goes for smoking anything around them.


----------



## sarah92lynn

Hey guys, I thought I should chip in and say something from experience. My dad has his grow card because he has chronic pain in his back and marijuana is a much safer pain medication than pills. He LOVES rabbits and would never do anything to hurt them or any other animal. He use to have a pet rabbit and when she wasn't a baby anymore he gave her the trimmings of his plants every once in a while (the leaf). It never affected her personality or her coordination. In fact she LOVED the stuff and seemed to be in a better mood after she had a treat of a few marijuana leaves. She was a very healthy rabbit and was well taken care of.

Also, my dad gives Lilly a few leaves every once in a while and she loves it. I don't think there's any harm to it as long as it isn't too much, but a rabbit should never eat the bud part of the plant, just because it's much stronger and you never know what could happen. And just like everyone else is saying, any kind of smoke is bad for any animal, so it's obviously not good for your rabbit.


----------



## sugarbunnies

Sarah, that is actually pretty cool. 

I have my card and smoke in place of pills for my BPD. I often too wondered if smoking in my room with my bunnies in it would harm them (they would be on the other side of the room when I did this). But I don't smoke in my room anymore, so I don't have to worry about it now. I felt uncomfortable smoking while they were in here, even if they were a distance away. I would feel the same around my dogs. My friend smokes in the vicinity of her cats. But, I don't.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I would worry about any kind of smoke with rabbits. Their lungs are jut so sensitive. I won't even use traditional cleaning products around them because I worry about the fumes and their breathing, so smoke of any kind is strictly forbidden in my house.

Many years ago I was a vet tech. We had a cat clint come in with lung cancer, probably from her owner's heavy cigarette smoking. It broke my heart that the cat was forced to live with the owner's health choices.


----------



## MikeScone

For me, the issue isn't weed or not, it's smoke of any kind - cigarette, marijuana, car exhaust or fall leaves. Rabbits' lungs are too sensitive to be breathing smoke. 

I have no information on rabbits eating the stuff. Given the stories about Alice B. Toklas brownies and so on (I grew up in the 60's), there does appear to be some psychoactive effect from eating marijuana in some quantity for humans. I'd question what that does to rabbits, but I have no direct evidence pro or con.


----------



## sarah92lynn

sugarbunnies said:


> Sarah, that is actually pretty cool.
> 
> I have my card and smoke in place of pills for my BPD. I often too wondered if smoking in my room with my bunnies in it would harm them (they would be on the other side of the room when I did this). But I don't smoke in my room anymore, so I don't have to worry about it now. I felt uncomfortable smoking while they were in here, even if they were a distance away. I would feel the same around my dogs. My friend smokes in the vicinity of her cats. But, I don't.



I thought it was hilarious that my dads rabbit would be in a better mood after she ate some leaf haha ! He said it seemed like she got mad at him if he forgot to give her some too lol

If I ever smoke in my room I always have the window wide open and try to direct the smoke towards the window lol but as long as you aren't blowing it directly in their face and have some ventilation in the room I would think it'd be fine. That's just my opinion though


----------



## ams1786

I'd worry about her respiratory system. I know even irritants in the air can cause them to get sick and I wouldn't bet her little body would be as good at a human's at eliminating toxins. Better safe than sorry, and there's definitely a risk.


----------



## SixxAM

She isn't directly inhaling the smoke...

She's getting whatever the is left, and she seemed to enjoy it.
I tried to do what you said, and put her down/leave her inside, but she got really mad at me. She even bit me for the first time in a while. 
I let her do as she pleased, and she _*chose*_ smoke.

Then she had a blast running binkies in the falling snow.

She even played in the mud, and her being pure white caused her to look so funny.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Dogs like beer, but that doesn't mean I get them drunk. 

It's up to you as a responsible owner to make appropriate health choices to keep your animal safe. The comment that she "chose" has as much validity as if you were to tell me that you allowed a toddler to choose to inhale your smoke... not very valid at all. Both are ignorant creatures that need your protection and for you to keep their best interests at heart.

People in this thread have been very clear about the toxic impact of any smoke on animal lungs. 
Up to you to make a mature choice for the sake of your rabbit's health (and the future veterinary costs you will be responsible for).
:/


----------



## FreezeNkody

SixxAM said:


> I have owned a bunny now for about 6 months... Today, Echo (the bunny) and I were in my back yard, and I was smoking around her. She hopped up onto my knee's and stuck her face in my smoke...
> 
> She seemed to enjoy it, so I continued with her.
> I let her leave and come as she wanted to, but she seemed really chill afterwards, and spent an hour just demanding pets in my lap.
> This was weird, as she usually doesn't like to sit still for more than a minute or two, and especially not in my lap.
> 
> A friend of mine said that it was really bad for her, as it is for any other animal, but I know a bird who loves to get high, and even will take your joint and fly away with it.
> 
> Should I continue to smoke with Echo? Or should I leave her inside next time?
> 
> If you believe this is bad, because I know many of you may be against this, please state why.
> Saying its bad for everyone is not a reason.
> 
> Tl;Dr: Should I smoke with my bunny around?



Sorry but in my opinion if you're blowing any type of smoke in an animals face i consider it poor animal care boarder line abuse,


----------



## ryvreshuvani92

I am a cannabis user. But I always smoke away from animals. It is dangerous and potentially fatal to many. AS adults we have to see past what an animal may enjoy for the betterment of their health.....


----------



## Mariah

I just wrote a huge reply, & the site logged me out, so I am trying again.

I do not smoke weed, but dont have a problem with people that do. I do however smoke cigarettes. I will smoke the occasional cigarette in the house with the door open or right by a window. 

I do not think any type of smoke is a good thing for bunnies or any animal or human for that matter to inhale. Us as humans have the choice to be around "smokers" for the most part anyways.

A little off topic, but along the same lines. Im going to tell you guys what happened to me this past July. I had a house fire & I "had" three bunnies. Two of my bunnies - Kiwi & Papaya were not in the direct line of smoke. They still ingested a ton of smoke, but not as much as my dear little Cookie. Cookie was in a different pen then Kiwi & Papaya because she was just coming 6 months of age, & I was waiting until she was spayed to try & bond the three of them together, or get her a friend if that wasent possible.

The amount of smoke Cookie inhaled was atrocious. When I pulled up her blankets, the carpet was white underneath, & brown where the smoke had traveled. All three got out of the house. I ended up taking them to my vets house- who is also my good friend, & bunny vet. She let me stay there with the bunnies.

I set them all up as normally as I could. I tried to keep their routine the same, playing with them, letting them out to run, feeding, cleaning etc. Kiwi & Papaya settled in quite nicely & quickly. I think because they had each other to snuggle up too, helped a lot. Cookie only had me, & I did spend as much time with her as I possibly could. Plus, my vet friend, would spend time with her too when I couldnt.

Anyways, Cookie never really settled in. I do believe she was tramatized or had PTSS, if thats even possible in bunnies. She was happy to see me & my friend, but was never quite the same bunny she was before. About a week after the fire, I always got up for 9am to feed, clean etc. She ate normally, played, & had pooped normally overnight. No reason for concern I thought. So I showered etc, left the house around 11, & got back around 3pm. She had not moved from where i left her. She had peed herself & was soaked from sitting in it, didnt eat any hay, & there was no poo. I picked her up, she peed on me - which she had NEVER done before. Immediately, I took her upstairs with all my meds on hand (simethicone, cisapride, metacam). My vet & medicated her. I offered critical care (which she loved), no change within the hour, & her breathing was getting very fast, so we rushed her to the clinic (it was a sunday). Took xrays, didnt see anything, so we were going to put her on IV fluids, & take her back home & monitor her for the night to see if that would help. We though she was in stasis. As we were trying to put the IV in, Cookie was literally dying in my arms, gasping for air, & trying to jump from my arms. 

We opted to euthanize her on the spot because she was in EXTREME pain. My vet asked me if she could do an autopsy on her to see if she could see what the cause of her death was. I said yes, but didnt stay to watch. It turns out, Cookie had a complete torsion of her stomach. It was completly flipped upside down, & even if we had taken her to the clinic at 3pm when I got home, changes are, she would not have survived the surgery, or if she did, would have died shortly there afterwards. GI surgery on bunnies is very risky, as is any bunny under anesthetic. 

My vet said this was probably due to the stress of the fire, smoke she enhaled, & being moved to a new environment.

In any case, im sure the smoke your bunny is inhaling isnt near as much as my little Cookie did, however, my point is that, I do not think any type of smoke for bunnies is good at all.

Sorry for the novel, but just thought I should share my story, on smoke & bunnies.


----------



## Taylorrkslol

SixxAM said:


> Hello guys!
> Before you go on a rant about how marijuana is bad for you, I'm going say this nicely, please, I am not asking about wether or not t is good or not for me, what ever you say, will not change my mind, an wether you think it's bad for me or not will not stop me from smoking. This is purely for my bunny, and wether or not this is good for her.
> 
> I have owned a bunny now for about 6 months... Today, Echo (the bunny) and I were in my back yard, and I was smoking around her. She hopped up onto my knee's and stuck her face in my smoke...
> 
> She seemed to enjoy it, so I continued with her.
> I let her leave and come as she wanted to, but she seemed really chill afterwards, and spent an hour just demanding pets in my lap.
> This was weird, as she usually doesn't like to sit still for more than a minute or two, and especially not in my lap.
> 
> A friend of mine said that it was really bad for her, as it is for any other animal, but I know a bird who loves to get high, and even will take your joint and fly away with it.
> 
> Should I continue to smoke with Echo? Or should I leave her inside next time?
> 
> If you believe this is bad, because I know many of you may be against this, please state why.
> Saying its bad for everyone is not a reason.
> 
> Tl;Dr: Should I smoke with my bunny around?


Lmao I totally think this is safe.. contact high isn’t a thing unless you’re giving her tabocco horrible ciggeratte smell and no edibles a joint in her safe to puff at if she wanted wouldn’t be bad lmao this is old but ya


----------



## Milyvan

If she starts acting like this, cut her off:


(Not my own original work but whoever made it brings a smile to my face every time I see it. TY)


----------



## Popsicles

Mariah said:


> I just wrote a huge reply, & the site logged me out, so I am trying again.
> 
> I do not smoke weed, but dont have a problem with people that do. I do however smoke cigarettes. I will smoke the occasional cigarette in the house with the door open or right by a window.
> 
> I do not think any type of smoke is a good thing for bunnies or any animal or human for that matter to inhale. Us as humans have the choice to be around "smokers" for the most part anyways.
> 
> A little off topic, but along the same lines. Im going to tell you guys what happened to me this past July. I had a house fire & I "had" three bunnies. Two of my bunnies - Kiwi & Papaya were not in the direct line of smoke. They still ingested a ton of smoke, but not as much as my dear little Cookie. Cookie was in a different pen then Kiwi & Papaya because she was just coming 6 months of age, & I was waiting until she was spayed to try & bond the three of them together, or get her a friend if that wasent possible.
> 
> The amount of smoke Cookie inhaled was atrocious. When I pulled up her blankets, the carpet was white underneath, & brown where the smoke had traveled. All three got out of the house. I ended up taking them to my vets house- who is also my good friend, & bunny vet. She let me stay there with the bunnies.
> 
> I set them all up as normally as I could. I tried to keep their routine the same, playing with them, letting them out to run, feeding, cleaning etc. Kiwi & Papaya settled in quite nicely & quickly. I think because they had each other to snuggle up too, helped a lot. Cookie only had me, & I did spend as much time with her as I possibly could. Plus, my vet friend, would spend time with her too when I couldnt.
> 
> Anyways, Cookie never really settled in. I do believe she was tramatized or had PTSS, if thats even possible in bunnies. She was happy to see me & my friend, but was never quite the same bunny she was before. About a week after the fire, I always got up for 9am to feed, clean etc. She ate normally, played, & had pooped normally overnight. No reason for concern I thought. So I showered etc, left the house around 11, & got back around 3pm. She had not moved from where i left her. She had peed herself & was soaked from sitting in it, didnt eat any hay, & there was no poo. I picked her up, she peed on me - which she had NEVER done before. Immediately, I took her upstairs with all my meds on hand (simethicone, cisapride, metacam). My vet & medicated her. I offered critical care (which she loved), no change within the hour, & her breathing was getting very fast, so we rushed her to the clinic (it was a sunday). Took xrays, didnt see anything, so we were going to put her on IV fluids, & take her back home & monitor her for the night to see if that would help. We though she was in stasis. As we were trying to put the IV in, Cookie was literally dying in my arms, gasping for air, & trying to jump from my arms.
> 
> We opted to euthanize her on the spot because she was in EXTREME pain. My vet asked me if she could do an autopsy on her to see if she could see what the cause of her death was. I said yes, but didnt stay to watch. It turns out, Cookie had a complete torsion of her stomach. It was completly flipped upside down, & even if we had taken her to the clinic at 3pm when I got home, changes are, she would not have survived the surgery, or if she did, would have died shortly there afterwards. GI surgery on bunnies is very risky, as is any bunny under anesthetic.
> 
> My vet said this was probably due to the stress of the fire, smoke she enhaled, & being moved to a new environment.
> 
> In any case, im sure the smoke your bunny is inhaling isnt near as much as my little Cookie did, however, my point is that, I do not think any type of smoke for bunnies is good at all.
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but just thought I should share my story, on smoke & bunnies.



I’m so sorry what a sad story x


----------



## Popsicles

A lot of people are talking about their animals eating marijuana or marijuana being used therapeutically in animals - this is different to smoking. Aside from the effects of the drug itself (which it is difficult to calculate how much dosage the rabbit would actually be getting through inhaling your smoke) it is the smoke itself that is the real issue. Your rabbit may well be fine eating the leaves (I have no idea) but the smoke can cause real respiratory issues for your rabbit, if not in the short term then definitely in the long term. 
Would you smoke with a toddler in the room? Or a baby? If the answer is no, then don’t do it with your pet in the room.


----------



## lavendertealatte

Just saw this and thought I should post here.
Marijuana is listed as a toxic plant on this wiki.

http://wabbitwiki.com/wiki/Toxic_plants


----------



## Skylar

SixxAM said:


> Hello guys!
> Before you go on a rant about how marijuana is bad for you, I'm going say this nicely, please, I am not asking about wether or not t is good or not for me, what ever you say, will not change my mind, an wether you think it's bad for me or not will not stop me from smoking. This is purely for my bunny, and wether or not this is good for her.
> 
> I have owned a bunny now for about 6 months... Today, Echo (the bunny) and I were in my back yard, and I was smoking around her. She hopped up onto my knee's and stuck her face in my smoke...
> 
> She seemed to enjoy it, so I continued with her.
> I let her leave and come as she wanted to, but she seemed really chill afterwards, and spent an hour just demanding pets in my lap.
> This was weird, as she usually doesn't like to sit still for more than a minute or two, and especially not in my lap.
> 
> A friend of mine said that it was really bad for her, as it is for any other animal, but I know a bird who loves to get high, and even will take your joint and fly away with it.
> 
> Should I continue to smoke with Echo? Or should I leave her inside next time?
> 
> If you believe this is bad, because I know many of you may be against this, please state why.
> Saying its bad for everyone is not a reason.
> 
> Tl;Dr: Should I smoke with my bunny around?




I also smoke. But i wouldnt recommend it for your bun. Rabbits tend to have very very sensitive respiratory systems. And the smoke can potentially be very harmful to their lungs. I used to try it with mine because they seemed to love it as well, but when i looked up whether or not it was good for them, there wasnt really any evidence, nobody has really done studies on it surprisingly, i believe they just enjoy the smell. But just going off of what i do know about rabbits, the smoke probably isnt good for them, i mean, saw dust from wood chips can give them infections in their lungs and thats supposed to be made for them, i dont imagine the smoke would be much different. 
So personally, i dont smoke with my rabbits like i do my cats and dogs. But it all boils down to what you think is best and your personal preference, there just isnt much research done about it.
But if you DO decide to smoke with your bun please make sure it is out of a pipe or bong, because the papers and blunt wraps are bad enough on our human lungs, so i know they wouldnt be good for the rabbits. 
i hope this helped.


----------



## MamaShane

Bunnies are so prone to respiratory infections, I don’t think I would risk any typ of smoke around her.


----------



## mizunodaddy

your rabbit may develop pulmonary edema just because of combustion products! just decide whether you care or not.


----------



## boskelli

I have to agree with those concerned about respiratory issues in rabbits, they are so prone that smoke alone could be considered a 'health threat'. Your question intrigued me, so I did a little research - although most sites dealt with ingestion of weed one site did say this: the psychotropic effects of weed can be very disorienting and fear inducing because it is outside of the 'normal' experience. While humans recognize this state as temporary, animals do not and the experience can be truly terrifying for them.


----------



## Laura Mowrey

SixxAM said:


> Hello guys!
> Before you go on a rant about how marijuana is bad for you, I'm going say this nicely, please, I am not asking about wether or not t is good or not for me, what ever you say, will not change my mind, an wether you think it's bad for me or not will not stop me from smoking. This is purely for my bunny, and wether or not this is good for her.
> 
> I have owned a bunny now for about 6 months... Today, Echo (the bunny) and I were in my back yard, and I was smoking around her. She hopped up onto my knee's and stuck her face in my smoke...
> 
> She seemed to enjoy it, so I continued with her.
> I let her leave and come as she wanted to, but she seemed really chill afterwards, and spent an hour just demanding pets in my lap.
> This was weird, as she usually doesn't like to sit still for more than a minute or two, and especially not in my lap.
> 
> A friend of mine said that it was really bad for her, as it is for any other animal, but I know a bird who loves to get high, and even will take your joint and fly away with it.
> 
> Should I continue to smoke with Echo? Or should I leave her inside next time?
> 
> If you believe this is bad, because I know many of you may be against this, please state why.
> Saying its bad for everyone is not a reason.
> 
> Tl;Dr: Should I smoke with my bunny around?


Marijuana is showing some promise in treating animals with seizures (and children as well) and its been a great alternative to opioids for pain control.....maybe more health benefits are on the horizon, which I think is wonderful. That being said, smoke is toxic to the lungs, I don't care what kind of smoke it is and for that reason alone, I say allowing your rabbit to inhale it is not a good thing to do. I used some of the edibles when I was recovering from hip replacement surgery because I didn't want to take the heavy duty pain pills my doctor prescribed and they were amazed how quickly I recovered. I also have the cream and CBD oil, though I rarely use them, for when my fibromyalgia or arthritis really gets bad. But I would not smoke the stuff because I won't muck up my lungs with it. You can get lung cancer from inhaling ANY form of smoke, even 2nd hand smoke......in fact doctors say 2nd hand smoke is even worse for you.....so would I subject my pets to it? No way. They, like children, don't necessarily know whats good for them and as adults we need to take responsibility. If a toddler wanted to drink a glass of alcohol, would we allow it? Of course your bunny was more mellow after inhaling the smoke......she was stoned!


----------



## Preitler

The medical implications are beyond the point.

Humans evolved with smoke, we can tolerate toxic smoke substances up to 1000 times better than other animals (what was effective when we died at 40 avarage anyway, now the implications are somewhat different). 
Anyway, natural life span of rabbits are 2-3 years, in human captivity it can be way beyond 10 years. So, , who I am to judge. I raise rabbits for meat, it's part of how I live. If someones rabbit dies zof weed because it's his way to live, can't blame him. But it's not that difficult to protect a rabbit from smoke if someone cares about that, its not that it's going to cripple that bunny instantly. Like many dogs they might go on for a long time, maybe die somewhat prematurely, but so what.


----------



## hizaleus

SixxAM said:


> Hello guys!
> Before you go on a rant about how marijuana is bad for you, I'm going say this nicely, please, I am not asking about wether or not t is good or not for me, what ever you say, will not change my mind, an wether you think it's bad for me or not will not stop me from smoking. This is purely for my bunny, and wether or not this is good for her.
> 
> I have owned a bunny now for about 6 months... Today, Echo (the bunny) and I were in my back yard, and I was smoking around her. She hopped up onto my knee's and stuck her face in my smoke...
> 
> She seemed to enjoy it, so I continued with her.
> I let her leave and come as she wanted to, but she seemed really chill afterwards, and spent an hour just demanding pets in my lap.
> This was weird, as she usually doesn't like to sit still for more than a minute or two, and especially not in my lap.
> 
> A friend of mine said that it was really bad for her, as it is for any other animal, but I know a bird who loves to get high, and even will take your joint and fly away with it.
> 
> Should I continue to smoke with Echo? Or should I leave her inside next time?
> 
> If you believe this is bad, because I know many of you may be against this, please state why.
> Saying its bad for everyone is not a reason.
> 
> Tl;Dr: Should I smoke with my bunny around?


----------



## Julie&Bunnies

Preitler said:


> The medical implications are beyond the point.
> 
> Humans evolved with smoke, we can tolerate toxic smoke substances up to 1000 times better than other animals (what was effective when we died at 40 avarage anyway, now the implications are somewhat different).
> Anyway, natural life span of rabbits are 2-3 years, in human captivity it can be way beyond 10 years. So, , who I am to judge. I raise rabbits for meat, it's part of how I live. If someones rabbit dies zof weed because it's his way to live, can't blame him. But it's not that difficult to protect a rabbit from smoke if someone cares about that, its not that it's going to cripple that bunny instantly. Like many dogs they might go on for a long time, maybe die somewhat prematurely, but so what.



Wow...just wow.


----------



## Julie&Bunnies

Smoke, any kind of smoke at all, is toxic for rabbits. They have a delicate cardiovascular system. Their respiration is much faster than ours, so they are getting more exposure to the smoke than we are. Even rabbits not exposed to smoke are prone to respiratory issues. Even smoke from a neighborhood fireplace chimney is harmful to outdoor rabbits. So, my advice is, keep her as far away as possible.


----------



## Liung

Hey so I’m going to address specifically the marijuana itself rather than the smoke.

I live in Canada where we’ve legalized weed for human usage, our medical consensus is that as long as your brain has finished developing, it’s essentially harmless. It has many benefits for pain relief, anxiety relief, and more. 

I also work in veterinary and animal care, and so this is not my opinion, this is the medical ruling that I have been taught BOTH by veterinarians and people selling marijuana derivatives FOR PETS. 

(That said I don’t do marijuana myself and probably never will—the smoke at least gives me an INSTANT migraine if I get a whiff of it. Thankfully Canadians have been very respectful about not smoking excessively in public. Drugging people without their consent is not okay.)

Marijuana has two primary chemicals that give effects humans enjoy: THC, which is what produces the “high”, and CBD, which provides pain and anxiety relief. 

THC is very toxic. Humans are living garbage disposals, and can handle that. Understand, any sort of high is a chemical that has toxic effects interfering with your body and brain functions. Alcohol is a toxin—that’s why your liver filters it out of your blood, because your body goes “hey this is interfering with how we’re supposed to work!!” And tries to make it go away. 

There are a TON of things that humans can consume safely that animals cannot, because we aren’t the fastest runners and we don’t have the sharpest teeth and we don’t have the warmest fur but BY GOD are we durable. Onions, peppers, alcohol, opium, there’s a laundry list of toxins that organisms developed to STOP animals from eating them that we voluntarily ingest because we enjoy the feeling of toxins in our body. Humans are living garbage disposals with livers made of STEEL. 

THC is one of those things. Since marijuana was legalized vets have been seeing a TON of pets coming in with marijuana overdose—usually dogs, as they ate discarded joints they found on the ground on their walks. 

So unilaterally I can say—please do not allow your bunny to breathe in marijuana smoke. The toxic effects breathing smoke has on the lungs aside, the THC that is in the smoke is not good for them, and it would be very easy to overdose. Dogs coming in with marijuana overdose are vomiting excessively in an attempt to get the toxins out of their body—rabbits can’t vomit. Don’t let them breathe the smoke, don’t let them eat the plants, just don’t do it. Not only is the THC toxic in a way their bodies aren’t meant to handle, but they are so small and their metabolism is so fast that per weight, their overdose point will be a LOT higher. 

Now! I did mention that people do sell marijuana derivatives for pets. That’s because the second chemical, CBD, is not very toxic at all. It might be a little toxic, we haven’t totally nailed down the exact level of toxicity, but it’s not toxic to a level that is dangerous for (probably most) pets. 

(This is a bold new frontier, we can’t say anything with certainty yet.)

And CBD, as you’ll recall, is for pain relief and anxiety. I have seen CBD oil work actual wonders for dogs and cats. I personally know of three different people who are successfully controlling their dog’s seizures with CBD oil. CBD oil has given elderly cats new life as they’re suddenly zooming around like kittens. Dogs that had absolute meltdowns getting into the car or during thunderstorms are calm and relaxed. It’s frankly amazing. The university is doing studies right now with rats that are finding CBD can successfully treat anticipatory nausea in chemo patients.

I had never heard of anyone else who used CBD oil on their rabbit, but when Lahi was diagnosed with an ultra rare malignant cancer that had spreading throughout his body, I brought home a bottle and started using it. He was completely terminal, the cancer was spreading at an alarming rate, at that point the goal was simply to keep him as comfortable as possible for as long as possible. I believe it worked—I finally made the decision to euthanize when he began limping (“freedom to express naturally motivated behaviours” is one of the main tenants of animal welfare, so once his movement became hindered I made the decision to not let him decline further) but even in the vet’s office, waiting for him to arrive with the injection, Lahi was grooming and running around and showing no significant signs of pain. At that point, he’d had his toe amputated (from where the main tumour appeared), a tumour removed from his knee, there were tumours in his lungs, lymph nodes, mouth, shoulder, on his face, and surely many others we never found. And he wasn’t in pain. 

To sum:

THC: toxic to animals

CBD: not toxic to animals

Marijuana should never be given to animals but if you have an animal in pain or suffering from stress and anxiety, CBD products that have had the THC removed can potentially do a lot of good. 

Ah, but, if you do decide to try CBD oil for your rabbit, carefully look at the ingredients list. It’s often suspended in things that rabbits can’t have. Most of the CBD oil I’ve seen intended specifically for pets is suspended in fish oil to try and make it more palatable for cats and dogs. The fish oil is the only thing that makes it “for pets”, as long as it’s just CBD oil it can be used for pets and people. The bottle I used for Lahi had almond oil in it, which wasn’t ideal, but it’s the protein in almonds that is bad for them and oils don’t typically have the source protein. Plus he was very terminal, so I didn’t exactly need to worry about long term effects of a minimal amount of almond oil.


----------



## Eve84

SixxAM said:


> Hello guys!
> Before you go on a rant about how marijuana is bad for you, I'm going say this nicely, please, I am not asking about wether or not t is good or not for me, what ever you say, will not change my mind, an wether you think it's bad for me or not will not stop me from smoking. This is purely for my bunny, and wether or not this is good for her.
> 
> I have owned a bunny now for about 6 months... Today, Echo (the bunny) and I were in my back yard, and I was smoking around her. She hopped up onto my knee's and stuck her face in my smoke...
> 
> She seemed to enjoy it, so I continued with her.
> I let her leave and come as she wanted to, but she seemed really chill afterwards, and spent an hour just demanding pets in my lap.
> This was weird, as she usually doesn't like to sit still for more than a minute or two, and especially not in my lap.
> 
> A friend of mine said that it was really bad for her, as it is for any other animal, but I know a bird who loves to get high, and even will take your joint and fly away with it.
> 
> Should I continue to smoke with Echo? Or should I leave her inside next time?
> 
> If you believe this is bad, because I know many of you may be against this, please state why.
> Saying its bad for everyone is not a reason.
> 
> Tl;Dr: Should I smoke with my bunny around?



[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
I have no words for something stupid like that


----------



## Liung

*sorry, gonna correct myself: MOST highs are the results of toxins interfering with your bodily functions. Cocaine produces a high by mimicking the natural happiness hormones and absolutely FLOODING your brain with HAPPY. So technically that’s not a high caused by toxic interference.

However, your brain doesn’t like being overwhelmed and so starts creating more receptors for the hormone, which means that the same amount of cocaine a second time will not be so overwhelming. It also means the same amount of natural hormones produced will not have as much of an effect—literally doing cocaine lowers the brain’s ability to feel happiness, and if that’s not terrifying I don’t know what is.

Also, limping is obviously a sign of pain but here by “showing signs of pain” we’re looking for hunched posture, ruffled fur, grimacing, as well as lethargy, limited movement... up to the minute the vet administered the sedative, Lahi was BAR (bright alert responsive) and active with normal posture and good coat condition, and so by welfare assessment perspective he was not in significant pain. He was in some pain, because he started limping, and the tumour in his mouth had him avoiding solid foods and I was feeding him mostly through Critical Care... but the pain was not at a level that was significantly impacting his welfare status.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

Eve84 said:


> I have no words for something stupid like that


I don’t think that’s really fair. They were asking whether it was safe for the rabbit. Of course, the rabbit probably shouldn’t have been with them which they clearly noticed as they were asking for what was right for their rabbit. If they want to smoke that’s their own self and their responsibility. Honestly, the fact that they came here 7 years ago, by the way, to ask for what they should do tells that they care(d) for the rabbit.


----------



## Eve84

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I don’t think that’s really fair. They were asking whether it was safe for the rabbit. Of course, the rabbit probably shouldn’t have been with them which they clearly noticed as they were asking for what was right for their rabbit. If they want to smoke that’s their own self and their responsibility. Honestly, the fact that they came here 7 years ago, by the way, to ask for what they should do tells that they care(d) for the rabbit.



Sorry for my reaction/ response but I think it clear that it isn’t good for any animal and I think they should have taken the rabbit away immediately. We have to protect animals and they also need our protection they would never do such thing in nature


----------



## Lana Nassen

Do you think it's possible that your bun found your vibe suddenly really wonderful when you were stoned with her? And that your observations in that moment were happily enhanced? My guess is that it had little to do with clouds of smoke and everything to do with your chillaxed demeanor. When it comes to second-hand smoke and the idea of a contact-high, my knee-jerk here is that it's not all that effective for humans as a way to get high themselves (you'd have to be in a sealed closet with the smoker to get any effect, really), and I think the costs of smoke inhalation would outweigh the nearly-nill buzz someone, somebun could feasibly experience in that environment. So, my advice is....if you're out in the yard getting baked, let that funny bunny run amok but don't go about blowing smoke in its face. Let that bun enjoy your vibe and the sunshine and grass without irritated lungs, hey.


----------

